# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού για μπάτζι! απορίες!

## kostas0206

θελω να κατασκευασω ενα κλουβι για τα μελλοντικα μου μπατζι.
Οι διαστασεις ειναι :πλατος-->90 εκ, μηκος-->50 εκ, υψος--> 60 εκ.
Ειναι αυτες οι αναλογιες καταλληλες?
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω πλέγμα με στρογγυλε τρυπες αντι για τετραγωνες?

----------


## stephan

Οι διαστάσεις είναι πολύ καλές, τα μπατζι σου θα έχουν μπόλικο χώρο  :Youpi:  . Τώρα για το σύρμα νομίζω πως το καλύτερο που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις είναι το κονελοσυρμα (με τετράγωνες ή ορθογώνιες τρύπες) διότι τα υπόλοιπα είδη σύρματος παραέχουν μεγάλες τρύπες για μπατζι. Επίσης μπορείς να δεις κατασκευές άλλων μελών και να πάρεις ιδέες http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%AD%CF%82 .

----------


## kostas0206

σε ευχαριστω στεφανε.Να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο μπορω να τα αφησω ολο το χρονο μαζι?Πειραζει που θα τα αγορασω κατευθειαν σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης?

----------


## stephan

Την ιδία απορία είχα και εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό και μου απάντησαν τα παιδιά  :Happy0159:  . Λοιπόν αν θες αναπαραγωγή βάζεις φωλιά στο κλουβί και κανείς την σχετική προετοιμασία (ειδικό διαιτολόγιο κ.τ.λ.).Αν θες να κάνουν μονό παρέα δεν βάζεις φωλιά και τα χωρίζεις μονό αν δεις πως παρόλα αυτά ζευγαρώνουν γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος η θηλύκια να γεννήσει σε κάποια πατήθρα ή στον πάτο του κλούβιου.

----------


## kostas0206

πιστευω οτι αυτο το κοτετσοσυρμα θα εκανε. Για δειτε το:

----------


## kostas0206

Επισης απο πια μερια να βαλω την πορτουλα απο πανω η απο τα πλαϊνα? Μηπως θα ηταν βολικοτερο να βαλω δυο πορτουλε μια στην μερια με τα 50 εκ και μια στην απέναντι?

Συγνώμη που σας εχω ζαλήσει τις τελευταίες μερες, αλλα εχω αρκετες απορίες. Ειμαι πολυ νευρικος αυτο το διατημα!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μία στο μπροστά μέρος και μία στο πλάι!!!

----------


## stephan

Εκ πρώτης όψεως το σύρμα της φωτογραφίας που έβαλες φαίνεται καλό αλλά πρέπει να προσέξεις δυο πράγματα : α) να μην είναι τοξικό για τα παπαγαλάκια έχουν την συνήθεια να σκαρφαλώνουν στα κάγκελα με το ράμφος,  β) να μην έχει μεγάλες τρύπες από οπού θα μπορούν να το σκάσουν το μέγιστο κενό ανάμεσα κάγκελα είναι 1,27 cm. Τώρα για τις πόρτες θα ήταν πολύ καλό να κανείς μια από πάνω για να μπαινοβγαίνουν εύκολα αν τα βγάζεις από το κλουβί και όσες θες στα πλαγιά για να μην δυσκολεύεσαι να αλλάζεις τροφή κ.τ.λ.

----------

